# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Blue Reff Take III fotos 26/05/2010

## Jose Neves

Boas

Como diz o tópico estou no Take III, e o melhor de tudo é que estou de volta.

Depois de muito andar e de repetidas vezes ter pensado em desmontar o meu antigo aquário por completo (descolar vidros e tudo), visto que não era o mais apropriado para o aquários de Recife, má montagem, diga-se de passagem e pouco espaço para máquinas.

Estou de VOLTA, ai como é bom escrever isto.

O Aquário antigo está a ser transformado num aquário para peixes ciclideos, e assim vai continuar, pois o sindicato lá de casa assim o entendeu, e a resposta as minhas legitimas reivindicações, foi a seguinte resposta, monta o teu que este agora é meu. Palavras mágicas que pareciam melodia a entoar nos meus ouvidos até que acendeu uma luzita ou melhor um clarão que colocou o Tico, irmão do Teco a trabalhar, este adormecido já há meia dúzia de meses.

Aqui fica as fotografias do meu antigo Reef. 





Andei a procura de um espaço lá em casa, e na minha segunda sala mais conhecida pela Sala da Playstation e também a única divisão onde se pode acender um cigarro por ano, mas ao menos onde ainda se bebe uns copos valentes, arranjei um espaço que acho ser bem porreiro.

120 cm de comprimento  
60 cm de largura
60 cm de altura

Como estamos infelizmente em tempos mais apertados todas as compras tem que ser ponderadas, e por pura sorte e alguma amizade pois um membro já o tinha reservado arranjei cá no reefforum um aquário com as seguintes medidas.

110 cm de comprimento  
60 cm de largura
60 cm de altura

Menos 10 cm de comprimento do que o pretendido mas que serve na perfeição para as medidas existentes.

Em breve colocarei aqui algumas fotos do local.


Gostaria e para podermos todos debater, pois este fórum está um pouco paradito, sugestões para materiais/equipamentos, onde os comprar e alguns relatos de insatisfação/ satisfação dos membros.
Quais as bombas, Escumadores, Iluminação etc. e tal.


.

----------


## Jose Neves

Para terem ideia qual era o espaço que eu tinha para a maquinaria.

O escumador só mexia os olhos pois o corpo estava bloqueado por tudo mais alguma coisa.





Gostaria e para podermos todos debater, pois este fórum está um pouco paradito, sugestões para materiais/equipamentos, onde os comprar e alguns relatos de insatisfação/ satisfação dos membros.
Quais as bombas, Escumadores, Iluminação etc. e tal.




.

----------


## João Soares

Ola Zé 
Vamos lá colocar esse novo sistema a bombar.
Quando poderes passa la na loja para planearmos isso em condiçoes.
Um abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Ola Zé 
> Vamos lá colocar esse novo sistema a bombar.
> Quando poderes passa la na loja para planearmos isso em condiçoes.
> Um abraço


Fiquei de passar ai, e se calhar ainda passo ai hoje da parte da tarde, para fazer uma espionagem e ver preços.


Agora falando do Novo Sistema

Aqui está a primeira foto do cérebro do menino 





Falta definir a escumação, circulação, reactor de Kalk se vai ter um ou não, Reactor de cálcio e Reactor de fosfatos.

Como este tópico está animado, aceito sugestões.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas José,

Bom saber que estás de volta  :SbOk:  Nestes meses mais recentes já somos uns quantos em upgrades dos reefs  :SbSourire2: 




> ... e a resposta as minhas legitimas reivindicações, foi a seguinte resposta, monta o teu que este agora é meu. Palavras mágicas que pareciam melodia a entoar nos meus ouvidos...


hehehe  :SbSourire2:   :Pracima: 




> O escumador só mexia os olhos pois o corpo estava bloqueado por tudo mais alguma coisa.


Esse era um APF600, certo? Não serviria para o novo sistema?




> ... sugestões para materiais/equipamentos, onde os comprar e alguns relatos de insatisfação/ satisfação dos membros.
> Quais as bombas, Escumadores, Iluminação etc. e tal.


Em termos de material de topo, por esta altura há as Vortech MP40W e os escumadores Royal Exclusiv Alpha 3... os preços upa upa, mas a qualidade, tabém upa upa  :SbSourire2: 

Iluminação, para mim T5 e HQI continuam a ser das melhores opções, talvez combinadas com parte em barras de leds. Iluminação exclusivamente por leds, há poucas marcas e modelos realmente bons, e os preços também upa upa, se bem que daqui a uns tempos estarão certamente desvalorizados com as evoluções tecnológicas...






> Falta definir a escumação, circulação, reactor de Kalk se vai ter um ou não, Reactor de cálcio e Reactor de fosfatos.


Recentemente tenho visto muito pessoal a adoptar o método balling (ou balling light, salvo erro). Em conjunto com doseadoras peristálticas, permitem manter os níveis controlados, sem necessidade de reactores, e com resultados bons.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Iluminação, para mim T5 e HQI continuam a ser das melhores opções, talvez combinadas com parte em barras de leds. Iluminação exclusivamente por leds, há poucas marcas e modelos realmente bons, e os preços também upa upa, se bem que daqui a uns tempos estarão certamente desvalorizados com as evoluções tecnológicas...:


Respeitando a tua opinião, continuo a considerar que os leds foram sobrevalorizados e as opções tomadas não foram as melhores. Os problemas constatados por quem usou leds, foi sempre ou quase sempre por quem exagerou na fraca atribuição de watts nos sistemas usados. E sem luz suficiente, seja T5, HQI (onde andam as HQI de 70W!?), leds ou outro tipo de iluminação, os corais não desenvolvem... Considero que uma calha de leds permite economizar cerca de 50% de energia e não mais, relativamente a uma calha T5. Têm o meu aquário como exemplo, vamos conversando... agora que o foco está a 100%.




> Recentemente tenho visto muito pessoal a adoptar o método balling (ou balling light, salvo erro). Em conjunto com doseadoras peristálticas, permitem manter os níveis controlados, sem necessidade de reactores, e com resultados bons.


Continuo a considerar, agora que o sistema está a fazer um ano, que as TPA's diárias são uma boa solução para aquários até 300L...

Não descarto a hipótese de se adicionar suplementos, mas até à data não foi necessário. Um aquário maduro, ajuda a crescimentos e cores.

Têm o meu aquário como exemplo, vamos conversando... 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Neves

Ai como eu gosto de discussão.

Em relação aos TPAS vou fazer como sempre fiz, e só alterarei a minha maneira de pensar se alguém me der razões para tal, por isso irei fazer nos primeiros 6 meses trocas semanias de 20% e depois 10% por semana nas restantes.

Agora vou pedir opiniões sobre a circulação.

Num Aquário de 400 litros brutos, está apalavrado comprar 2 Resun Wave Maker, queria saber opiniões sobre a qualidade das mesmas, mas também a circulação das mesmas, pois terei de 3 000 a 15 000 litros hora cada uma, não será demais???? Poderei ter ao mesmo tempo 30 000 litros hora???

Opiniões....

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Ai como eu gosto de discussão.
> 
> Em relação aos TPAS vou fazer como sempre fiz, e só alterarei a minha maneira de pensar se alguém me der razões para tal, por isso irei fazer nos primeiros 6 meses trocas semanias de 20% e depois 10% por semana nas restantes.
> 
> Agora vou pedir opiniões sobre a circulação.
> 
> Num Aquário de 400 litros brutos, está apalavrado comprar 2 Resun Wave Maker, queria saber opiniões sobre a qualidade das mesmas, mas também a circulação das mesmas, pois terei de 3 000 a 15 000 litros hora cada uma, não será demais???? Poderei ter ao mesmo tempo 30 000 litros hora???
> 
> Opiniões....


Se puderes o melhor que podias apostar era em uma Vortech MP40W  :Wink: 

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Num Aquário de 400 litros brutos, está apalavrado comprar 2 Resun Wave Maker,


Só se quiseres ter os peixes a saltar para o tapete por se assustarem com 2 monstros dentro de água... :SbSourire2: 

Mas vê aqui... as opiniões até são boas...

O Vasco já disse o que eu tinha em mente, eu apenas multiplico por 2x...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Neves

Entre outras (2 Tunze e 2 Sunsun) tenho uma Resun de 15000L multicontroler há mais de um ano sem qualquer tipo de problema.
São enormes...muitos dirão inestéticas...mas têm um varrimento espectacular e duas num àqua de 400L garanto-te que os peixes não vão valsar...até porque podes controlar o fluxo em três posições destintas e desencontradas uma da outra.
Claro que è apenas a minha opinião como utilizador que procura um produto com garantia de um mínimo de qualidade,aliado a um baixo consumo e custo.
Não tenho pretenção de as aliar às Vortech...isto até porque não tenho qualquer experiência com elas...mas considero uma alarvidade o custo das mesmas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Luis Reis

Eu pessoalmente tambem acho que 30.000 seria um pouco demasiado... As duas vortech parecem-me uma optima solução. Tenho uma e ate agora muito satisfeito com ela. Ocupa puquissimo espaço, é mt silenciosa e tem varios modos de circulação.

Em relação à iluminação tambem concordo com o Pedro, T5 + HQI. Se achares que as 150 são demais, entao coloca duas HQI de 70, dão um visual completamente diferente ao aquario, ja para nao falar nas vantagens para os corais. Poderas por alguns leds, talvez na propria calha, a fazer de moonlight. Eu tenho e gosto mt do aspecto visual dos mesmos.

Tambem concordo contigo em relação às TPA's. Faço as minhas dessa maneira, embora algumas semanas 20% devido a uns problemas de algas q deixei aparecer por falta de as fazer, e agora parece-me de novo tudo controlado.

Boa sorte!!

----------


## João Soares

Ola Zé.
Na minha opinião eu colocava 2x Vortech MP10 como circulação, irias beneficiar mais do que com uma MP40W.
Como iluminação optava por 8x 39W T5, ou 2x 150W + 2x39W T5. Tens mais variações parecidas, é só decidir.
O APF 600 dá conta do recado, se quiseres algo melhor aconselhava-te um VERTEX Alpha 170, grande maquina. Tenho cá na loja um Vertex em funcionamento, depois dás uma vista de olhos. 
Vamos lá montar isso. :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Para as dimensões do aqua, 110x60x60, com vidro de 15mm, considerando 3cm de altura para o areão, e 5cm de margem da água até ao topo, temos (110-2x1.5)x(60-2x1.5)x(60-1.5-3-5) = 107x57x50.5 = 308 litros úteis

em termos de circulação, 308 x 30 = 9240l/h máx. uma MP40W faz 12000l/h a 100%, portanto para o volume útil do aquário, 75% da circulação da bomba seriam suficientes.  :SbOk3:  em termos de ruído, tenho ouvido dizer que elas a 100% fazem um bocado barulho... a 50% ou pouco mais dizem que são silenciosas... é uma questão de experimentar...




> Têm o meu aquário como exemplo, vamos conversando... agora que o foco está a 100%.


Ora aí está, "agora que o foco está a 100%.", após uns 2 a 3 meses com a calha parada para reparação de uns leds pifados...  :Coradoeolhos:  Agora a sério, esse foco leds parece ter uma potência excelente, eficaz para manter SPS, e um custo muito bom, porém com algumas características dos produtos chineses (por vezes menos fiáveis)... Eu estava-me a referir aos custos de calhas tipo as Aquabeam ou as KR-91/92, em que o custo é upa upa, bastante elevado... apesar da qualidade e fiabilidade parecerem muito boas  :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Boas Jose

O meu aquario tem as mesmas dimensões  que o teu, tenho 2 sunsun uma de 5000 e outra de 6000 litros/hora a trabalhar alternadamente para variar as correntes e nunca ponho as duas a trabalhar simultaneamente mais do que 10min, senão cria muita turbulência, principalmente para os moles e LPS ja que com os SPS não se nota muito.
Por isso na minha opinião entre os 5 e os 8 mil seria o ideal.

Cumps, 
Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Jose Neves

Antes de mais obrigado pelos comentários de todos, são úteis.

Em relação a circulação a minha ideia e depois de ler as vossas opiniões, seria ter as 2 bombas a funcionar alternadamente, cada 3 horas mudava uma bomba, assim criava 2 correntes distintas, só estando a funcionar as 2 simultaneamente durante 1 minuto.
Que tal??? Estará melhor????

Bomba de retorno - Bomba Eheim 1262 3400Lt/h
Que tal???? Será muito o débito???? Devo optar por uma menos potente????

Já agora alteração das medidas do aquário passou de 110x60x60 para 120x60x60

----------


## Luis Reis

Seria uma opção a considerar. No entanto cont a dizer q n deverias ter as resun no maximo, mm que fosse so uma a fazer de cada vez, axo que 15000lts/h de cada vez seriam suficientes, e ias alternando as duas. Se optares pelas vortech 10 ou 20, podes ter as duas ligadas simultanemaente, programas o fluxo maximo q pretendes e elas vao alternando a intensidade ao longo do dia. De qq modo essa alternancia de bombas tb te vai dar uma alternancia de correntes.

Qt à eheim, isso ja depende de ti e como vais fazer a entrada da agua no aqua. de qq modo ela e regulavel não é?

----------


## Jose Neves

Novidades Marinhas

Ontem, Domingo fui buscar o aquário + sump o tal de 120*60*60, uns bons 100kg.

O Móvel estive há 30 minutos a encomendar a madeira para as portas e uma lateral, vou-me armar em carpinteiro e vou ver o que sai (é só revestir, assim o espero).

Neste momento tenho.

Controlador da Aquatronica 

Escumador.
APF600  para alimentar por queda 

Retorno
Eheim 1262 3400Lt/h  

Aquecimento
jagger 300w

Rocha Viva
18kg ( em tentativa de pratos embora um pouco mais gordas)

Encomendado

25kg de areia de coral
20 kg de rocha viva .

A definir
Circulação ???

Iluminação
Talvez me vá por 2 hqi de 150w e 2  T5, mas precisava de uma calha de 1.10cm

Vou ver se logo tiro umas fotos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Retorno
> Eheim 1262 3400Lt/h  
> 
> Aquecimento
> jagger 300w
> 
> Encomendado
> 
> 25kg de areia de coral
> ...


Boas José,

Um dos inconvenientes dessa bomba Eheim é, pelo menos para mim, o consumo... upa upa... quase tanto como todo o meu nano de 50 litros... rsrs
Acho que as Ocean Runner da Aquamedic têm modelos mais eficientes. E há as Red Dragon, que penso serem o "estado da arte", só que custam de 300 euros para cima... hehe

O aquecimento, irás colocar esse de 300W ou estás a pensar em dois termostatos, tipo 2 x 150W?

E o areão, que tipo é? Em breve devo encomendar para o meu. Desde há tempos ouvi falar muito bem do sugar-size, mas entretanto já ouvi opiniões que se levanta facilmente com a circulação. O que achas?

Abraço e boa nova montagem  :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,só um reparo em relação ao material,
Não achas esse escumador um pouco curto para o aquario?
Em relação ao aquecimento eu punha 2x150w.

Boa sorte para esa montagem :SbOk2:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José,
> 
> Um dos inconvenientes dessa bomba Eheim é, pelo menos para mim, o consumo... upa upa... quase tanto como todo o meu nano de 50 litros... rsrs
> Acho que as Ocean Runner da Aquamedic têm modelos mais eficientes. E há as Red Dragon, que penso serem o "estado da arte", só que custam de 300 euros para cima... hehe
> 
> O aquecimento, irás colocar esse de 300W ou estás a pensar em dois termostatos, tipo 2 x 150W?
> 
> E o areão, que tipo é? Em breve devo encomendar para o meu. Desde há tempos ouvi falar muito bem do sugar-size, mas entretanto já ouvi opiniões que se levanta facilmente com a circulação. O que achas?
> 
> Abraço e boa nova montagem


Também e antes de comprar gostaria de ver a areia porque também ouvi que era fina demais, mas só vendo...

Estou a pensar por só mesmo 1 termostato de 300w pois como tenho o controlador qualquer problema que tenha com a temperatura envia-me logo um SMS

Já agora tenho uma fotos para colocar mas não me deixa pois são grandes demais, vou ver se arranjo um programa para redução de imagem.

----------


## Jose Neves

aqui está a foto do coração

----------


## Jose Neves

Aqui está a primeira foto do movel por acabar




Aqui está a mais recente falta pintar, e meter as portas




Que tal? nunca tinha feito nada parecido...


.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Grande Zé, 

afinal ainda mexes :yb624:  :yb624: , pensei que te tinhas abandonado o Vicio,  :yb624:  :yb624: , boa sorte para a nova montagem.

vai nos atualizando, se precisares de alguma coisa apita.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Grande Zé, 
> 
> afinal ainda mexes, pensei que te tinhas abandonado o Vicio, , boa sorte para a nova montagem.
> 
> vai nos atualizando, se precisares de alguma coisa apita.


Obrigado


Actualizações

Ontem fui buscar a minha nova calha de luz.

2 HQI de 150w + 2 lampadas azuis que não são T5 nem T8, dá uma luz fora do comum vou ter que comprar uns Óculos de sol para os peixes.

Logo colocarei fotos do Sol do meu Reef

----------


## Jose Neves

Aqui estão novidades

o retorno Eheim 1262 3400Lt/h 




O Sol do aquario

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Zé,

Bem vindo de novo, alias estiveste sempre presente apenas tinhas a salgadeira de lado,lol. Olha qualquer coisas é so apitar OK.

abraço grande

----------


## Jose Neves

> Oi Zé,
> 
> Bem vindo de novo, alias estiveste sempre presente apenas tinhas a salgadeira de lado,lol. Olha qualquer coisas é so apitar OK.
> 
> abraço grande



Obrigado grande Carlos, olha que vou apitar

Vou actualizar o topico com fotos novas

----------


## Jose Neves

O sitio onde vai ficar




A sump



E finalmente o Aquario

----------


## Jose Neves

A mesa preparada para cortes e medidas




o aquario ja no lugar




o pvc ja colado




Geral





espero que gostem

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas 

O Aquário está a dar mais trabalho e despesa do que eu tinha contado mas se todos os males forem só estes não há crise.

Hoje vou colocar a areia, bombas de circulação no sitio correcto, e acabar as colagens do PVC.

Amanhã vou buscar as lâmpadas para substituição na calha e coloca-la no sitio certo a 20 cm do nível máximo de agua no aquário.

Depois disto tudo só terei que ir buscar a rocha que falta, e encher o aquário logo que a maré e o tempo permitam.

Um abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas

Este fim-de-semana foi o dia de acartar, foram 510 litros, no sábado fui buscar no domingo não sentia os braços e hoje não consigo mexer muito bem o pescoço.

A areia está no sitio, a Rocha viva também e a água já lá está.

Gostaria de debater o seguinte ponto.

Qual a melhor forma de fazer o ciclo????

Luz Ligada?  Apagada durante 2 ou mais semanas? Trocas de agua? Até dito pelo Júlio urinar no aquário??? 

Aguardarei comentários e opiniões.

----------


## Jose Neves

Sala das Máquinas




o Movel





A Frente





Diagonal






 Lateral






espero que gostem

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas José, não leves a mal, mas acho com o que tens podes fazer um layout melhor.

Cumps.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Parece pouca rocha, mais uns 5 ou 10 kg em rochas pequenas seria porreiro!
Não me parece que com essas rochas dê para muito mais, melhor dá sempre... Não existe layout perfeito!
Eu fiz um ciclo de 2 meses e meio, onde um mês e meio esteve sem luz, logo que a liguei apareceram as algas, cianos, diatomaceas.. estava tudo a dormir a espera da luz... sinceramente na sei o que será melhor!

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá José,

Se vais introduzir rocha viva deves fazer o ciclo com a luz ligada, para que os organismos fotossintéticos possam sobreviver. Mas não precisas de muita luz numa fase inicial, nem de um fotoperiodo longo. À medida que o aquário for estabilizando podes aumentar a iluminação e o fotoperiodo para o normal.

Algas vão aparecer sempre e é normal, até benéfico (até certo ponto). 

Outra coisa, o ciclo terá de ser feito com introdução de compostos azotados, para alimento das bactérias (biofiltro). Sem compostos azotados as bactérias não crescem. O biofiltro não ganha capacidade sozinho. A rocha viva vai ser a responsável pela introdução inicial de amónia no tanque. Mas depois tens de ser tu... não, não precisas de urinar para o tanque, mas é por isso que a introdução de seres vivos deve ser *muito muito lenta*, de forma a dar tempo ao biofiltro de acompanhar. 

Boa sorte
Nuno Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José, não leves a mal, mas acho com o que tens podes fazer um layout melhor.
> 
> Cumps.





> Boas!
> Parece pouca rocha, mais uns 5 ou 10 kg em rochas pequenas seria porreiro!
> Não me parece que com essas rochas dê para muito mais, melhor dá sempre... Não existe layout perfeito!


Boa se vires o meu antigo Reef, podes ver que tinha mesmo muita rocha, que por não saber e desconhecer. O Objectivo é ter espaço para os peixes nadarem e bons locais para pousar corais.

Tive + de 2 horas para tentar fazer o layout e ainda tenho + - 30 kg de rocha viva na garagem  
Não posso esquecer que os corais vão crescer, e que ter muito espaço na areia também para os pousar.

Tive cuidado de usar rocha viva com bastantes furos, não encostada ao vidro traseiro para facilitar a circulação da agua e a redução de acumulação de detritos.

Aqui vai a foto do antigo para tentar dar a entender

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Bom dia amigo,

Então isso ja rola!! Estas mesmo com a pica toda,lol!
Olha Zé,  deves fazer um layout com espaço não so para corais como para os proprios peixes estarem confortaveis. Ultimamente a utilização de reefbrunch (troncos de corais) tem sido muito procurado para se conseguir esse equilibrio, talvez possas colocar ai qualquer coisa. A rocha que tens na garagem, quase de certeza que vais precisar de alguma, sendo assim talvez faça mais sentido trabalhares por partes. Aproveitas essa rocha que ja esta dentro do aqua e fazes um dos lados do layout, ate ficar do teu agrado,  entretanto quando finalizares essa parte é que avanças para a outra parte. Bem isso é apenas a minha opinião! Eu fiz assim, demorei 3 dias a fazer o layout, pois fui fazendo por partes ate encontrar o equilibrio, cheguei mesmo a tirar rocha viva fora e fazer rockwork com rocha morta utilizando Epoxxy (mandei vir 1 caixa so para isso), pessoalmente acho que o resultado final foi possitivo. O layout é muito pessoal, por isso vai com calma. 

Mas olha, acho que ja começaste mal, podeias ter feito primeiro o layout e so depois é que colocavas a areia, poupavas na areia e evitavas novas mortas por debaixo das rochas, mas tudo bem.


Se quiseres depois passa la em casa para falarmos melhor sobre esse assunto.

Abraço
carlos

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva !

Reparei que o teu controlador Aquatronica é o modelo antigo. Digo isto só por curiosidade em saber se o compraste em segunda mão ou novo.

Gostei do setup do sistema !

Abraço !

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Viva !
> 
> Reparei que o teu controlador Aquatronica é o modelo antigo. Digo isto só por curiosidade em saber se o compraste em segunda mão ou novo.


Isso do novo ... do antigo ... o sistema é o mesmo. só mudou a caixa de fora. 

Tenho no meu aquatrónica o mesmo firmware e as mesmas funcionalidades que o sistema dito ... NOVO.

Abraços,

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Isso do novo ... do antigo ... o sistema é o mesmo. só mudou a caixa de fora. 
> 
> Tenho no meu aquatrónica o mesmo firmware e as mesmas funcionalidades que o sistema dito ... NOVO.
> 
> Abraços,


Viva Rui,

Não é nada disso que está em causa (até porque não tenho conhecimentos de quais as evoluções verificadas entre modelos ou se tal apenas foi uma remodelação estética).

O meu comentário foi apenas com o objectivo de alertar o José para esse facto.  

Se o sistema foi vendido como novo,  então deveria estar sujeito a um desconto pelo facto de se tratar para todos os efeitos de uma "release anterior".

Abraço !

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas José,

O layout é uma questão de gosto pessoal... entre os dois montes gosto mais do do lado esquerdo. E geralmente gosto de montes piramidais, tipo uns 3 montes ao longo do aqua, com alturas diferentes.  :SbOk: 

Em relação às bombas, eu optaria por colocar ambas no lado direito, se não afectar a boa circulação, uma vez que esteticamente acho que ficaria melhor.  :SbOk3: 

Já agora, esse fundo azul, onde se pode arranjar? Tenho um preto/azul que arranjei na Jardiland mas a parte azul é um tom mais escuro. No fim-de-semana por acaso passei no AKI e vi lá um plástico/vinil azul desse mais clarinho, será de lá?

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José,
> 
> O layout é uma questão de gosto pessoal... entre os dois montes gosto mais do do lado esquerdo. E geralmente gosto de montes piramidais, tipo uns 3 montes ao longo do aqua, com alturas diferentes. 
> 
> Em relação às bombas, eu optaria por colocar ambas no lado direito, se não afectar a boa circulação, uma vez que esteticamente acho que ficaria melhor. 
> 
> Já agora, esse fundo azul, onde se pode arranjar? Tenho um preto/azul que arranjei na Jardiland mas a parte azul é um tom mais escuro. No fim-de-semana por acaso passei no AKI e vi lá um plástico/vinil azul desse mais clarinho, será de lá?



Boas Artur

Se quiseres este fundo azul diz que eu deixo no joão e tu passas lá para ir buscar, tem um custo de uma cerveja gelada :SbOk:  tenho uns 3 metros e já não preciso dele

Em relação a circulação essa também foi a minha ideia inicial mas criava uma zona quase morta e poderia haver "lixo por de trás da Rocha viva" e também pouca circulação para os corais que vou querer.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Viva Rui,
> 
> Não é nada disso que está em causa (até porque não tenho conhecimentos de quais as evoluções verificadas entre modelos ou se tal apenas foi uma remodelação estética).
> 
> O meu comentário foi apenas com o objectivo de alertar o José para esse facto.  
> 
> Se o sistema foi vendido como novo,  então deveria estar sujeito a um desconto pelo facto de se tratar para todos os efeitos de uma "release anterior".
> 
> Abraço !


Boas a ambos Gonçalo e Rui 

este controlador tem 2 anos e tal, foi uma prenda da minha namorada na altura, que depois passou a ser minha mulher :SbOk5:  maldita prenda :yb624:  :yb624:  

Nem vos digo o preço mas se as lojas souberem não vão gostar de certeza.

Mas obrigado na mesma pelo alerte




> Viva !
> 
> Gostei do setup do sistema !
> 
> Abraço !


Ainda falta chegar o reactor de calcio, e talvez por a funcionar o da Kalk + a sp3000 que estão na garagem

----------


## Jose Neves

> Bom dia amigo,
> 
> Então isso ja rola!! Estas mesmo com a pica toda,lol!
> Olha Zé,  deves fazer um layout com espaço não so para corais como para os proprios peixes estarem confortaveis. Ultimamente a utilização de reefbrunch (troncos de corais) tem sido muito procurado para se conseguir esse equilibrio, talvez possas colocar ai qualquer coisa. A rocha que tens na garagem, quase de certeza que vais precisar de alguma, sendo assim talvez faça mais sentido trabalhares por partes. Aproveitas essa rocha que ja esta dentro do aqua e fazes um dos lados do layout, ate ficar do teu agrado,  entretanto quando finalizares essa parte é que avanças para a outra parte. Bem isso é apenas a minha opinião! Eu fiz assim, demorei 3 dias a fazer o layout, pois fui fazendo por partes ate encontrar o equilibrio, cheguei mesmo a tirar rocha viva fora e fazer rockwork com rocha morta utilizando Epoxxy (mandei vir 1 caixa so para isso), pessoalmente acho que o resultado final foi possitivo. O layout é muito pessoal, por isso vai com calma. 
> 
> Mas olha, acho que ja começaste mal, podeias ter feito primeiro o layout e so depois é que colocavas a areia, poupavas na areia e evitavas novas mortas por debaixo das rochas, mas tudo bem.
> 
> 
> Se quiseres depois passa la em casa para falarmos melhor sobre esse assunto.
> ...


Grande Carlos

Eu realmente gosto do layout, é fresco e arejado, e como já disse imenso lugar para corais.

Tenho mesmo que passar ai, fica combinado, manda-me por mp o teu numero.

Um abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas

Antes de mais falta menos de uma semana para ligar as luzes  :Smile: 


Decidi montar um *refúgio*, por isso agradecia que me dissessem que tipo de algas/plantas lá deveria colocar, e já agora onde as posso arranjar, ou se alguém tem algum poda que possa dispensar.

Agradeço desde já a colaboração de todos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Decidi montar um *refúgio*, por isso agradecia que me dissessem que tipo de algas/plantas lá deveria colocar, e já agora onde as posso arranjar, ou se alguém tem algum poda que possa dispensar.


Boas José,

O refúgio irá ser na Sump?

Em termos de macro-algas, recomendo chaetomorpha e caulerpa. E já agora, uns mangues também dariam jeito. Além de uma DSB.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas
> 
> Antes de mais falta menos de uma semana para ligar as luzes 
> 
> 
> Decidi montar um *refúgio*, por isso agradecia que me dissessem que tipo de algas/plantas lá deveria colocar, e já agora onde as posso arranjar, ou se alguém tem algum poda que possa dispensar.
> 
> Agradeço desde já a colaboração de todos



Ola Zé,

Refugio de algas tem muito que se lhe diga, pode ser muito bom como pode ser muito mau!!! Tens que ponderar a acumulação de detritos que se faz debaixo das algas, obriga-te a tirar as algas fora de X em X tempos para fazeres um aspiração, caso contrario é uma bomba relogio. 
Consumir os Fosfatos e Nitratos é uma realidade e sem duvida que é uma das mais valias do refugio de algas, quando esse é bem montado. Quando esse  consumo for excessivo, já não vais achar piada quando vires os corais a perder a sua coloração! Isso aconteceu comigo na montagem anterior, e nem imaginas o tempo que demorou até os corais ganharem de volta cor, logico que so depois de desmontar o refugio. 
Se queres mesmo colocar algas, eu aconcelho a colocares Mangue, é sempre muito mais limpo e se conseguires colocar fora da sump ainda melhor, assim aproveitas a luz natural e funciona como decoração, lol.

abraço
cb

----------


## Jose Neves

> Ola Zé,
> 
> Refugio de algas tem muito que se lhe diga, pode ser muito bom como pode ser muito mau!!! Tens que ponderar a acumulação de detritos que se faz debaixo das algas, obriga-te a tirar as algas fora de X em X tempos para fazeres um aspiração, caso contrario é uma bomba relogio. 
> Consumir os Fosfatos e Nitratos é uma realidade e sem duvida que é uma das mais valias do refugio de algas, quando esse é bem montado. Quando esse  consumo for excessivo, já não vais achar piada quando vires os corais a perder a sua coloração! Isso aconteceu comigo na montagem anterior, e nem imaginas o tempo que demorou até os corais ganharem de volta cor, logico que so depois de desmontar o refugio. 
> Se queres mesmo colocar algas, eu aconcelho a colocares Mangue, é sempre muito mais limpo e se conseguires colocar fora da sump ainda melhor, assim aproveitas a luz natural e funciona como decoração, lol.
> 
> abraço
> cb


Antes de mais desisti da ideia de colocar um refugio, é já tinha comprado as lâmpadas para o mesmo

Actualização do sistema

Novas aquisições, -  um ozonizador de 50mg da Sander 
               -   um filtro UV, 
               -   Reactor de Kalk
               -   bomba peristáltica sp3000

Próxima aquisição  Reactor de cálcio + bomba peristáltica + manómetros + garrafa de CO2 ( todo este conjunto já bem encaminhado para aquisição em breve)


Neste momento o aquário já aparenta algum aparecimento de alga coralina na Rocha, achei muito estranho ainda não ter aparecido as algas (só umas micro rasteiras) nem ter tido qualquer tipo de boom nos parâmetros, não sei se ter gamado alguns litros ao Carlos Mota do sistema dele teve alguma influencia????
Mas acho que está a correr bem de mais.. estranho

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva amigo,

Atenção que não sou contra os refugios, apenas acho que so funciona bem se estiver acima do nivel do aquário e a queda ser directa, dessa forma mais de 50% dos sedimentos ficam na sump e não no meio das algas ou mesmo por baixo. Assim sim, concordo perfeitamente com um refugio, desde que seja bem controlado os paramentros.

Ainda bem que não apareceram algas.....até agora,,ehehe, espero que não apareçam mesmo, mas esta esta atento.No meu caso, so apareceram passado quase 2 meses, as tais que coloquei umas fotos.


abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> ... achei muito estranho ainda não ter aparecido as algas (só umas micro rasteiras) nem ter tido qualquer tipo de boom nos parâmetros, não sei se ter gamado alguns litros ao Carlos Mota do sistema dele teve alguma influencia????
> Mas acho que está a correr bem de mais.. estranho


O meu palpite, considerando o sistema actual e os anteriores, poderá ter a ver com a utilização do filter bag?  :yb665:

----------


## Silverio Silva

Boas,
Olá Zé, lá vais tu começar de novo a carregar água só que agora vais de fumaças, quando começaste era ás costas, lembras-te?
Está porreiro, é só pores em prática os conhecimentos que adquiriste ao longo dos tempos e de certeza que vamos ter um áqua porreiro dentro de muito pouco tempo.

Fica Bem

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas,
> Olá Zé, lá vais tu começar de novo a carregar água só que agora vais de fumaças, quando começaste era ás costas, lembras-te?
> Está porreiro, é só pores em prática os conhecimentos que adquiriste ao longo dos tempos e de certeza que vamos ter um áqua porreiro dentro de muito pouco tempo.
> 
> Fica Bem


Grande Sr. Silvério, que saudades  :SbSourire: 

Mande-me por mp com o seu numero para por a conversa em dia, e veja se aparece no domingo :SbOk: 

E obrigado pelo seu comentário tentarei fazer o melhor e desta vez sei o que quero.

Um grande abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas José,

Que tal o aquário? Há novas fotos?  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas José,
> 
> Que tal o aquário? Há novas fotos?



A pedido de uma familia aqui vai

Atenção que o fotografo não vale um coral :SbSourire: 


















 :SbSourire:

----------


## Jose Neves

O restante













Espero que gostem, é a máquina que há

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas, que tal o reef, novas fotos?  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, que tal o reef, novas fotos?


Realmente tenho que postar umas fotos novas com a evolução. 

Fica a prometido

----------


## CelsoBastos

boas.

vamos la o por umas fotos desse aquari
o, estou curioso por ver essa evolução, nao sejas egoista e partilha eheh.
Alguma coisa apita.
Abraco

----------


## Jose Neves

Aqui vai a pedido de varias familias







.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Zé,

Isso esta no bom caminho, estou a gostar da evolução.

abraço
cb

----------


## Jose Neves



----------


## Jose Neves

> Zé,
> 
> Isso esta no bom caminho, estou a gostar da evolução.
> 
> abraço
> cb


Boas Carlos, agora estou numa de comprar equipamentos, mas lá vou eu devagarinho

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,
José não achas muitos cirurgiões para o tamanho do aquario ?
Apesar do aquario ter muito espaço livre a meu ver 5 cirurgiões é muita fruta.
De resto é deixar crescer os corais.
Fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas a todos ,
> José não achas muitos cirurgiões para o tamanho do aquario ?
> Apesar do aquario ter muito espaço livre a meu ver 5 cirurgiões é muita fruta.
> De resto é deixar crescer os corais.
> Fica bem


Como sou do Porto gosto é de fruta eu e o Pinto da Costa :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Vou colocando mais fotos talvez um pouco melhor

----------

